
Benchmarking Http4k, Ktor (Kotlin) and Actix (Rust) Microservices - dochtman
https://matej.laitl.cz/bench-rust-kotlin-microservices/
======
anaganisk
I would like to just point out, the actual bottlekneck is not the framework
which many frameworks and blogs tend to put on their cover photo, but the
logic, database, 3rd party APIs or other micro services. Please do look into
them before optimising your framework aggressively, even if you use a
framework written in Godslang and your database can answer only 5 Req/sec its
no use. As a young developer I was there, and now I speak of experience that
framework Benchmarks dont workout in real world as expected. New comers
beware.

